
GCHQ pushes for backdoors in encrypted chat apps - crunchiebones
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/29/gchq_encrypted_apps/
======
londons_explore
I would like this approach.

Third party apps would soon appear to detect these 'extra' participants in
conversations - after all, your device has to know about every party in a chat
to be able to encrypt the messages for all of them.

When a user can run a third party app and see if they are being watched or
not, that gives the government a significant risk of being 'spotted'. Thats
probably enough risk that they decide to use the technique on very few people.

It could backfire though if the government decides to add themselves to
everyones conversations, users use the third party app and see they are being
spied on, but the press and public aren't interested enough to demand a stop
to it.

~~~
contravariant
Wouldn't a man-in-the-middle design make more sense? That would still be
detectable but it's far from easy to do.

I have to admit I'm not sure how silently Whatsapp and the like could
essentially force a 'reset' that would allow the man-in-the-middle attack to
take place, but generally it's not too unusual for a protocol to get out of
sync and require renegotiation.

------
jacob019
crocodile clips instead of alligator clips, hehe

